# [solved] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 blockiert XOrg-Installation

## jbJOGI

Hi,

zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich neu bei Gentoo bin. Ich habe zwar etwas Erfahrung mit Debian, aber Gentoo macht das ja doch "etwas" anders.  :Smile:  Also bitte in anfänger-gerechten Worten antworten. Danke  :Wink: 

Nun aber zu meinem Problem. Ich habe mir am Wochenende eine Gentoo-Installation auf meinem Laptop (ziemlich neu: ASUS A6Ja, Core Du, Ati X1600, etc.) aufgesetzt, was echt stressig war, da zum Beispiel meine Netzwerkkarte nicht unterstützt wurde, von den Treibern die dabei waren. Aber ich habs geschafft. Nun hänge ich aber total bei der Installation von XOrg. Eines der Programme, die ich bisher "emerged" habe, hat wohl Teile von nem alten XOrg benötigt und installiert und genau das stellt nun das Problem dar.

Mache ich folgendes, bekomme ich diese Reaktion:

```
# emerge -p xorg-x11

...

[blocks B ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking ....

....

```

Wie gesagt, hatte ich vorher noch kein X gewollt installiert. Und bevor jemand fragt, ich habe die Guides gesehen und befolgt (link1, link2). Außerdem habe ich bereits in allen möglichen Foren gesucht und auch gegoogelt. Ich hatte auch viele Hits, aber bisher hat keine der Lösungen, wenn es denn mal welche gab, bei mir funktioniert.  :Sad: 

Mein System ist stable, ich benutze kein "~x86" Flag, was ja oft zu Problemen führt, wenn man die Foren so anschaut. Die benötigten Packete sind explizit in der /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen (wie im gelinkten Guide beschrieben)

Versuche ich zb folgendes:

```
# emerge -Cp xorg-x11

--- Couldn't find 'xorg-x11' to unmerge
```

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 an sich kann ich nicht irgendwie entfernen, oder? ich habe so ziemlich alles versucht, was mir dazu eingefallen ist, aber das kann er nicht finden, oder behauptet es sei nicht da.

Die Dateien auf der HD habe ich gefunden:

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0

/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.9.0.ebuild

/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/files/digest-xorg-x11-6.9.0

var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0

Diese Dateien einfach zu löschen habe ich mich nun noch nicht getraut. Wird wohl auch nicht das beste sein und das Problem vermutlich nicht einmal lösen....

Ich weis nun echt nichtmehr weiter und finde auch im Netz keine Hilfe mehr. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, da es schon sehr traurig wäre, wenn nach der ganzen Arbeit alles an diesem blöden Detail scheitern würde.

MfG,

jbJOGILast edited by jbJOGI on Fri May 05, 2006 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Anscheinend hast du irgendwie vergessen xorg-7 in die package.keywoards einzutragen...

Denn: Er will ein modulares Paket (also von xorg-7) installieren, aber gleichzeitig xorg-6.9...

Also:

xorg-7 in package.keywords.

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann gib uns mal die gesamte Ausgabe von:

emerge =xorg-x11-7.0-r1 -pv

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich "xorg-7" in die package.keyword eintrage, beschwert er sich über ein ungülitegs Keyword. Auch mit ">=xorg-7.0" oder ">=xorg-x11-7.0" nimmt er es nicht an.

Den Fehler-Log liste ich mal eben:

```
#emerge -pv =xorg-x11-7.0-r1

...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/imake-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xdm-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 82 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  USE="-emacs" 145 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  USE="bitmap-fonts cjk doc ipv6 mmx nls opengl pam sse truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -3dfx -3dnow -debug -dlloader -dmx -font-server -insecure-drivers -minimal -nocxx -sdk -static -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-6.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X doc png -glitz" 1,441 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  USE="doc -debug -hardened" 2,628 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6  USE="-debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug -static" 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug" 1,157 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  USE="doc jpeg -debug -tiff -xinerama" 11,722 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rman-3.1  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.1-r2  USE="-debug" 257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 106 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 2,204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdm-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 354 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 65 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-7.0-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 484 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.2  USE="-dlloader" 119 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="doc -debug" 8,137 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 87 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  562 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 245 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  2,479 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 44,985 kB

```

Ich hoffe, das sagt dir was. Mir sagst, nur, dass x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 im Weg ist  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Gib mir das gleiche mal mit der -t Option, dann sehen wir, was los ist.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

virtual/x11 >=xorg-x11-7.0

in /etc/portage/profile/virtuals 

eintragen

Dann: 

emerge virtual/x11

Hoffe, das hilft was.

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

also, der erste Vorschlag:

```
# emerge -ptv =xorg-x11-7.0-r1

...

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xdm-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/imake-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/glut-3.7.1  2,479 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 245 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  562 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 87 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="doc -debug" 8,137 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.2  USE="-dlloader" 119 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 484 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/x11-7.0-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 65 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xdm-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 354 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 214 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 2,204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-misc/imake-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 106 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.1-r2  USE="-debug" 257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/rman-3.1  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  USE="doc jpeg -debug -tiff -xinerama" 11,722 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/pango-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug" 1,157 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug -static" 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6  USE="-debug" 239 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  USE="doc -debug -hardened" 2,628 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X doc png -glitz" 1,441 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/xft-6.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  USE="bitmap-fonts cjk doc ipv6 mmx nls opengl pam sse truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -3dfx -3dnow -debug -dlloader -dmx -font-server -insecure-drivers -minimal -nocxx -sdk -static -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  USE="-emacs" 145 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]      app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 82 kB 

Total size of downloads: 44,985 kB
```

und das zweite:

```
# emerge -p virtual/x11

...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rman-3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.1-r2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdm-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  USE="bitmap-fonts cjk doc ipv6 mmx nls opengl pam sse truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -3dfx -3dnow -debug -dlloader -dmx -font-server -insecure-drivers -minimal -nocxx -sdk -static -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-6.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X doc png -glitz" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  USE="doc -debug -hardened" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  USE="doc jpeg -debug -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.2  USE="-dlloader" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-7.0-r2  

```

Vielleicht hilfts ja was: ich hatte diesen /etc/portage/profiles/-Ordner gar nicht. Den und die Datei musste ich gerade eben anlagen. Ist das schlecht?

Warum taucht denn nun in beiden Listings "x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6" auf? Das war doch vorher nie dabei... Ich versteh das nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

probier mal 

virtuals/xft in package.keywords und package.unmask eintragen...

Da will er nämlich eine 6.8er Version  installieren, die du nicht haben willst...

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

Hi,

das hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Aber ich bin auf ne Idee gekommen. So wie es aussieht hat er diese x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 noch nicht auf der HD, was ich erst dachte, möchte sie aber runter laden, was dann diesen Block verursacht. Deshalb habe ich diese Datei mal in die /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen:

```
<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9
```

und bekomme nun folgende Ausgabe:

```
# emerge -p xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.99" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "virtual/xft-6.8" [ebuild])
```

Dann hab ich nochmal meine Dateien angeschaut und bisschen rumexperimentiert.

Es folgen die wichtigsten Stellen in den drei Dateien

```
#package.unmask

virtuals/xft
```

```
#package.mask

<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9
```

```
#package.keywords

...

virtuals/xft

virtuals/xorg-x11

>=xorg-base/xorg-x11-7.0
```

Diese letzte Zeile hat dann sinngemäß folgendes erzeugt:

```
# emerge -p xorg-x11

...

- xorg-base/xorg-x11-7.0 (masked by: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86")
```

Dann hab ich mich an was erinnert, was ich mal beim Stöbern nach dem Problem gesehen habe:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X doc png -glitz" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  USE="doc -debug -hardened" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  USE="doc -debug -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.4  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.13  USE="doc jpeg -debug -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.7.2  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4-r2  USE="-dlloader" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 
```

Und nun lädt er fröhlich runter und kompiliert. Mal schauen, ob er ganz durchläuft. Das wäre ein schönes Erfolgserlebnis!  :Smile: 

Ich meld mich nochmal, wenn er fertig ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Auch wenn ich leider nicht weiß, warum du das mit ACCEPT_KEYWORD="x86" machen musst...Du hast doch ein x86er System, oder?

Naja. musst halt nun bei jedem Update drauf achten, ob er nicht downgraden will...

Trag doch spaßeshalber mal x11-base/xorg-x11 x86 in die package.keywords ein...

Tobi

----------

## c_m

das wird schief gehen!

Beim nächsten Update ist dein ACCEPT_KEYWORDS wieder auf "x86" und er wird versuchen alles pakete zu downgraden.

Ich würd vorschlagen du liest nochmal im Wiki zum Thema Masked Packages und hältst dich dann mal an das Modular X HowTo.

//Edit: Solltest du erst updaten wenn alle x.org 7 deps im x86 sind passiert natürlich gar nichts.

----------

## stalinski

 *jbJOGI wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Aber ich bin auf ne Idee gekommen. So wie es aussieht hat er diese x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 noch nicht auf der HD, was ich erst dachte, möchte sie aber runter laden, was dann diesen Block verursacht. Deshalb habe ich diese Datei mal in die /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

du hast da immer virtuals stehen, heisst das net in wirklichkeit virtual (also ohne das s)?

Das würde ja auch erklären, wieso das mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS klappt, aber ohne nicht...

----------

## jbJOGI

@stalinski: Du hast recht, das muss natürlich virtual/... heißen.

@c_m: Und du hast auch recht.  :Smile:  ich habe das ~x86 nun in die packages.keywords aufgenommen. Somit wird es dauerhaft erlaubt und nicht wieder entfernt. Stimmt doch, oder?

@Finswimmer: Nachdem ich alles richtig geschrieben habe, hat das auch geklappt, wie du es vorschlägst: x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

Das ~x86 brauch ich um das paket auch als testing zu erlauben, da meine normalen ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" sind.

@topic:

Nun akzeptiert er zwar die Pakete, die ich haben möchte, bricht die Installation mit folgendem Fehler aber ab. Habt ihr ne idee, was da noch fehlen könnte?

```
...

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3sv':

g_render.c:206: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT16' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c:206: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

g_render.c:206: error: for each function it appears in.)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3iv':

g_render.c:207: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT32' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3usv':

g_render.c:209: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT16' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3uiv':

g_render.c:210: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT32' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3fv':

g_render.c:211: error: `__GLX_SIZE_FLOAT32' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_SecondaryColor3dv':

g_render.c:212: error: `__GLX_SIZE_FLOAT64' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_BlendFuncSeparate':

g_render.c:214: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT32' undeclared (first use in this function)

g_render.c: In function `__glXDispSwap_PointParameterivNV':

g_render.c:2257: error: `__GLX_SIZE_INT32' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [g_render.lo] Error 1

In file included from g_disptab_EXT.c:36:

glxserver.h:65:25: GL/glxproto.h: No such file or directory

In file included from g_disptab_EXT.c:36:

glxserver.h:107: error: parse error before "GLXContextTag"

glxserver.h:107: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:209: error: parse error before "xGLXMakeCurrentReply"

glxserver.h:209: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:211: error: parse error before "xGLXIsDirectReply"

glxserver.h:211: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:213: error: parse error before "xGLXQueryVersionReply"

glxserver.h:213: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:215: error: parse error before "xGLXQueryContextInfoEXTReply"

glxserver.h:216: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:218: error: parse error before "xGLXQueryExtensionsStringReply"

glxserver.h:218: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

glxserver.h:220: error: parse error before "xGLXQueryServerStringReply"

glxserver.h:220: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from g_disptab_EXT.c:37:

glxext.h:81: error: parse error before "GLXContextTag"

glxext.h:81: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

make[2]: *** [g_disptab_EXT.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3/work/xorg-server-1.0.2/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 928:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1237:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 320:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 315:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Der Fehler tritt gleich im ersten der zu installierenden Pakete auf: x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3

Fehlt mir zum Kompilieren davon irgendeine lib, oder sowas? Aber würde er das nicht VOR der Kompilieren checken?

[edit]

Das Paket ist nun beim mehrmaligen Start natürlich das erste, da die Pakete davor ja erfolgreich installiert wurden. *G*

Hat es vllt was mit den Optionen zu tun?

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"
```

----------

## Finswimmer

glxserver.h:65:25: GL/glxproto.h: No such file or directory

Also installier dir glproto

Parallel fällt mir noch ein:

eselect opengl xorg-x11

muss während der Installation aktiv sein.

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

Hi,

sorry, dass das kein Ende nimmt, aber das oben geht auch nicht.

Ich hab mir vorhin einen neuen Kernel installiert, da ich gesehen habe, dass es seit gestern den gentoo-2.6.16-r3 gibt und ich noch auf einem allgemeinen 2.6.11 unterwegs war. Ich dachte, vllt bringt das was, aber das wer ein Griff ins Klo. *G*

Zu deinen Vorschlägen:

Die glxproto.h ist in der aktuellsten Version 1.4.6 installiert.

eselect opengl xorg-x11 gibt aus:

```
# eselect opengl xorg-x11

!!! Error: Action xorg-x11 unknown

exititng.
```

wenn ich eselect mit opengl füttere bekomme ich keinen Fehler und beim Anhängen von show folgendes:

```
# eselect opengl show

xorg-x11
```

Nur sagt mir das überhaupt nichts.

Wenn ich eselect mit xorg-x11 als Parameter starte bekomme ich:

```
# eselect xorg-x11

!!! Error: Can't locate module xorg-x11

ecititng.
```

Wenn ich so nen Fehler beim erstellen bekomme, heißt das dann, dass mir was fehlt, Libs, etc., oder dass eine der vorhandenen Dateien defekt ist? Wenn etwas fehlen sollte, dann wäre doch zu erwarten, dass Portage das erkennt und korrigiert, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

mein Fehler

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11

!!! Error: Unrecognized option: xorg-x11

exiting.
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## c_m

Ich hab das Thema grad durch: hab mir mein X.org 7 so zerbröselt, dass ich sämtliche abhängigkeiten von hand emergen musste, da immer wieder kompilierfehler kamen. (Genau das selbe wie bei dir: fehlende Headerfiles)

Erfahrungen daraus:

ein remergen des Packages kann helfen!

zur not im ebuild schaun was noch für abhängigkeiten bestehen und die voher von Hand emergen.

----------

## jbJOGI

Oh das hört sich ja klasse an...

Hab hier auch nen Guide gefunden, der das Problem beheben soll. Ist aber etwas radikal, deswegen scheue ich mich noch davor, aber vllt geh ich das heute mittag mal an.

 *salahx wrote:*   

> At this point, you might just want to remove all X-related traces and start over: (Although first you may want to LiveCD and a copy of your /var/lib/portage/world file just in case!)
> 
> You need to have app-portage/gentoolkit install
> 
> First, remove all X related USE flags: (The are the ones turned on by default. You may have other ones in your /etc/make.conf, if so, append them do this line, except negate the flag by preceding it with "-")
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Das einfachste für solche Probleme mit fehlenden Abhängigkeiten, die zwar für Portage installiert sind, aber wo Dateien fehlen ist Folgendes:

Liste im Internet suchen für Xorg Installation -> speichern als liste

emerge -C `cat liste` # So löschen wir alle Einträge aus Portage, auch wenn im Extremfall keine einzige Datei gelöscht wird

emerge xorg-x11 # Nun installiert emerge alles schön sauber und in der richtigen Reihenfolge UND nur xorg-x11 steht in der world Datei, somit funktioniert depclean auch...

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

Wenn ich das so mache, wie du vorschlägst, dann bricht er mir beim ersten nicht gefundenen Paket ab, gibt ne Meldung aus, dass er es nicht gefunden hat und bleibt stehen ohne die restlichen in der Liste auch nur anzuschauen. Kann man dieses Verhalten irgendwie ändern?

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/UuGbJr16.html

Hier ist die Liste.

Die Liste darf nur Paketnamen enthalten, keine Versionsnummern.

Hoffe, nun geht es.

btw: Ich benutze das neueste Portage, evtl liegts auch daran, glaube ich allerdings wenige.

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

Da passiert genau das gleiche nochmal.

Ich hab nun die ersten paar Schritte der Anlaitung, die ich gepostet habe, ausgeführt und mein gesamtes System zerschossen (kann mich nichtmal mehr anmelden).... nun, das hat mir die entscheidung wohl erleichter, ob ich neu installiere....   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mal schauen, wie weit ich heute abend komme, nun muss ich erstmal was lernen.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Hilfe soweit. Ich werde mich heute abend nochmal melden und berichten.

MfG,

jbJOGI

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, erstaunlich, wie du es geschafft hast dein System zu zerschießen...

Naja, ich drück dir die Daumen für die Neuinstallation.

Und bevor du dann noch was machst, wo etwas kaputt gehen könnte, dann frag hier schnell nach.

Tobi

----------

## jbJOGI

*G* Ich finds auch erstaunlich, dass er mich das hat entfernen lassen. Das war wohl irgendwas, was mit der Anmeldungsüberprüfung zu tun hatte, denn danach kam ich zwar noch zu dem Login-Prompt, aber mein Benutzer wurde nich akzeptiert.. *G*

Das Aufsetzen des Systems ging nun das zweite mal recht schnell und ich habe einiges besser gemacht. Außerdem bringt es viel die richtigen Sources und Treiber parat zuhaben  :Smile: 

Und das Beste: XORG IST INSTALLIERT!!

Das einzigste was ich gemacht habe, ist das Tar-Ball (2006.0) um ein aktuelles Portage zu erweitern und nur die nötigsten Pakete (dhcpcd, etc). Dann hab ich den Guid befolgt, die pakage.keywords auf den Stand der Liste aus der Anleitung gebracht, ein oder zwei zusätzliche Teile eingetragen und dan lief "emerge xorg-x11" durch. Hat nun zwar 1,5 Std gedauert, aber es ist drauf! Nun gehts nur noch darum, X auchzum laufen zu bekommen mit den ATI-Treibern usw. Danach kommt KDE drauf und dann kanns das richtige Einrichten erst los gehen  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir hier geholfen und sich um Lösungen bemüht haben, ohne diese Ansprache hätte ich Gentoo sicher recht schnell wieder gesteckt. Danke.

Gruß,

jbJOGI

----------

## jbJOGI

hi,

Wollte mich nur nochmal kurz melden. Ich habe nun Xorg 7 mit KDE 3.4.* am laufen und es läuft gut. Habe die ATI Treiber der Version 8.24.8 drauf, die über Portage maskiert sind. Deshalb musste ich die Treiber manuell mit dem Installer draufhauen. Alle älteren Versionen haben mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben, bis ich drauf kam, dass diese meine Grafikkarte (Mobility X1600) nicht unterstützen... Nun geht alles. Nur OpenGL nicht wirklich schnell, aber das hat erstmal Zeit.

Mal ne Frage: Ist es normal, dass das Kompilieren von KDE (3.4.x) wirklich EWIG dauert? Ich habe gestern kdebase installiert und das hat sicher 3 Std kompiliert. Alles andere geht deutlich schneller, nur die KDE-Pakete brauchen alle so lange. Fand ich schon komisch. Naja, am WE muss ich mal KDE 3.5.x testen, aber das ist ja noch in testing... gibts da Pläne, wann das da raus kommt?

Gruß und nochmals Danke,

jbJOGI

----------

